# Gloves: Need more grip? Add some of this!



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I noticed that the rubber grip on the index finger of my Fox gloves was starting to peel off so I decided to add some 'custom' grip to it. I had some rubberized dip left in the garage so I put it to good use. If your gloves suffer from the same problem, maybe you could add more life to them like I did.

Here is the offending rubber. It was only half attached so I just pulled it off.









I got this Plasti-Dip from the automotive section at Walmart. I use it to dip the grips of my tools. It leaves a nice layer of rubber when applied and dried.









Cut a template out of an index card with the pattern of your choice.









Simply put the template on the glove and brush on a thick layer of Plasti-dip. Excuse how crooked it is. It did this during the Super Bowl half-time show and I had my share of beers already.









After 30 minutes of drying it looks like this.









Although it's not as tacky as the original silicone grip, it's still tacky enough to help the finger stick to the brake lever. It also seems to have bonded to the synthetic material better than the silicone so I'm hoping it'll last longer. Most of the gloves I've owned all had the fingertip grips peel off so if this lasts long enough, I've found the best fix!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Way to go! I'd head that direction where you're going...  Much easier to lay it out than a silicon glue. Not as messy as the latter...and hopin' it would last longer as well...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

You could also make some wicked designs too. I'll be heading that direction too, Are your gloves by any chance Fox Inclines?


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> You could also make some wicked designs too. I'll be heading that direction too, Are your gloves by any chance Fox Inclines?


They are Fox Sidewinder's. I'm going to try and cut out a cool spiral pattern for the fingertips of the other glove. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I use AquaSeal(?). Made for repairing and adding grip to wet suits. Sort like Shoe Goo but softer.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> They are Fox Sidewinder's. I'm going to try and cut out a cool spiral pattern for the fingertips of the other glove. I'll post pics when I'm done.


I thought they might have been fox inclines due to the type of plam padding but i remembered alot of fox gloves have the same padding  I'll get some pics up when I do that to mine (prob in a month or two)


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Arkayne said:


> Simply put the template on the glove and brush on a thick layer of Plasti-dip. Excuse how crooked it is. It did this during the Super Bowl half-time show and I had my share of beers already.
> 
> You weren't watching Prince???


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey! Guys, if you could post images of your artwork that would be much better! Be waiting here!!! :cornut:


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Good idea. Smart thinking my friend.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Lately, I've been wanting so badly for any cool designs you'd be posting here, Guys! :Thumbsup: C'mon, post 'em up! TIA!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hopfully this weekend Im going to pick up some of that glue, the tips of my gloves have fallen totaly off (the sticky part) I dont know when Im going to have the time but I'll do it!


----------

